# The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening is getting a remake



## WiiUBricker (Feb 13, 2019)

I couldn’t believe my eyes at the animated intro, then the horrible art style ruined it.


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 13, 2019)

I screamed when I realized what it was. So happy they're remaking this game.


----------



## Chary (Feb 13, 2019)

I love this game. Can't wait to play it again.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2019)

I think the fact that they look like toys, is pretty amazing.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 13, 2019)

I love the art style, but this is, in my opinion the worst Zelda game ever that they’re remaking
Edit: sorry I was thinking about Zelda II


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 13, 2019)

Easily the 3rd worst game in the series. The worst 1+2 being tri force heroes and the 4th sword side game (not adventure).


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Feb 13, 2019)

i really dig the visuals of that game. but i was expecting the name to be The legend of Zelda: Lings awakening DX deluxe....

no seriously i hope they include the DX dungon


----------



## Issac (Feb 13, 2019)

I actually don't mind the art style. It really works well in my opinion, as a modernization of the GB game and it's feeling compared to the SNES game. 
It was a bit more compressed, a little bit more cutesy, a little silly. Using this almost plastic / toy-like style... I like it.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2019)

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## x65943 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hype hype hype

Can't wait to play this again!

I kinda wish they had gone the albw route and made a sequel, but I am not gonna complain

Hopefully we get the seasons oracle games too!


----------



## Delerious (Feb 13, 2019)

I am very pleased to see that Zelda and Pikmin are FINALLY getting a cross-over. _sarcasm_


----------



## pivix (Feb 13, 2019)

What an ugly zelda game. I will stay with my GB game on my GBC.


----------



## FanNintendo (Feb 13, 2019)

SWEET!


----------



## Manurocker95 (Feb 13, 2019)

I don’t like the art style at all. Instead of this, they should have announced the Pokémon RPG :/


----------



## Zense (Feb 13, 2019)

Not so much worried about the graphics design as I am with the music. Link's Awakening has some of the most amazing tunes. The soundtrack in the trailer sounded a bit too "phantom hourglass"-simple to me.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 13, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> I couldn’t believe my eyes at the animated intro, then the horrible art style ruined it.


I read this first, thought "it couldn't be that bad right? I love that game", saw the trailer, devasted.
Hopefully there'll be some patches to fix it up a bit
edit: anyone else notice the goombas?


----------



## migles (Feb 13, 2019)

i just wish they didn't make link seem so silly with that 2 dots eyes, it was a bad choice IMHO
otherwise i really love the art style of the overworld map, enemies and feel  of the game, it suits great as a remake. just change link to a normal being...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MythicalData said:


> I read this first, thought "it couldn't be that bad right? I love that game", saw the trailer, devasted.
> Hopefully there'll be some patches to fix it up a bit
> edit: anyone else notice the goombas?


the gombas where also in the original game, but ya know they looked like bootleg gombas lol
https://zelda.gamepedia.com/Goomba


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2019)

The art style looks fucking awful, but I'll play it anyways because I liked Link's Awakening quite a bit.


----------



## Plstic (Feb 13, 2019)

looks like ass


----------



## genxor (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't know if I dig the art style but I think to really appreciate this game for what it is one would've had to play it back in the day. It's easy to play through these days and shit on it but when it came out it was amazing. Portable Zelda? With the technical limitations of the gameboy? It was crazy I tell you.


----------



## warweeny (Feb 14, 2019)

seems all the switch is getting are budget titles, nintendo doesn't care anymore and rehashes everything they have.

Another of many reasons nintendo is shit these past 10 years.


----------



## brunocar (Feb 14, 2019)

you can really tell this was supposed to be a 3DS game as the rumors said and then they switched development (pun not intended) to the switch


----------



## landysmods (Feb 14, 2019)

I hope they include the DX gameboy color version as an option for those that don't like the art style (me included).  
It would be cool to be able to switch back and forth between the two.


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks fantastic! And the art style? That was how the illustrations of this game looked back at release, so [this owd codger] thinks it looks perfect!
Not sure about the remixed music though just yet, seems a bit whimsy Phantom Hourglass/Spirit Tracks up to now ......and I'm not sure I'm dying to play it AGAIN either, I've played through both the original and DX several times already.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 14, 2019)

Can't wait to walk Bowwow again


----------



## anhminh (Feb 14, 2019)

I love this. This and Rune Factory will really fire up this years for me.


----------



## Zyvyn (Feb 14, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Easily the 3rd worst game in the series. The worst 1+2 being tri force heroes and the 4th sword side game (not adventure).


you sure about that many consider it to be one of the best games in the series though I can agree with tri force heroes being bad


----------



## XDel (Feb 14, 2019)

Wish it was 2, but this will do.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 14, 2019)

Now, Capcom should do Rockman World (MegaMan 1-5 gameboy) 1-5 remastered with animated intro like this one:

http://www.themmnetwork.com/blog/20...nia-a-pitch-concerning-the-values-of-mega-man

Ignored the second screen.. You got an idea.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 14, 2019)

The Legend of Zelda: Link is Woke?


----------



## weatMod (Feb 14, 2019)

never played the original 
but i think i rather wait for links awakening 64 
it  looks more interesting than this


----------



## Xzi (Feb 14, 2019)

Wow, the aesthetic is pretty divisive apparently.  Personally I think they could clean up and define Link's model a bit more, but overall it's fine.  Very much captures the spirit of a Gameboy game, in a way.

Hilarious how history repeats itself, I remember having a very similar debate about Windwaker's aesthetic after people had grown accustomed to the 'dark' style of OoT and MM.  This is different from the 3DS style, so some people are prone to immediately dislike it for that reason alone.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm really glad I don't own a switch.
If I had one I would want new games, not play the same ones for the tenth time.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 14, 2019)

i like this but they didnt have to make it the exact same, Link couldve been deigned better


----------



## Hyborix3 (Feb 14, 2019)

I don’t mind games that turned into 3D modules(Phoenix Wright, Megaman 11 Still prefer pixel art since I’ve grown up with it) but not digging this style at all. After playing games like OwlBoy and Moonlighter I wished they stick with those art style instead.

Of course I’m still excited to play this game again since it still has the same base gameplay and probably have some new stuff. Though if I finished it I’d probably will go back and play the original Link’s awakening more


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2019)

Came here to read comments on reactions
Sees people shitting on art style on a remake of a game that's not even out yet
Just another day on the Temp


----------



## drazenm (Feb 14, 2019)

I understand the nostalgia around this game, but it looks too babyish. Back then games were restricted, limited by graphics capability, 2d etc. And zelda then was at its beginnings so it couldn't be a difficult game, but for today's standard in gaming this is just too babyish...

You know like the world of Final Fantasy...But you actually wanted it to be a final fantasy game and it isn't... You got a baby version of final fantasy :/


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 14, 2019)

So getting a switch was a good idea after all


----------



## RedoLane (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh yeah, that means we'll see Wart in HD! What a time to be alive...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 14, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> So getting a switch was a good idea after all


I wouldn't mind more 3DS-but-HD games like this, not necessarily in the exact same style of course.  Stuff that gives you longer battery life while running in portable mode.  It is about 3DS' time to be retired, after all, and Switch seems like a natural successor if we get portable-focused games on it.


----------



## renjiVII (Feb 14, 2019)

I never played zelda links awakening on GB so this will be new to me. The visuals looks close to the zelda a link between worlds which I enjoyed on the 3DS greatly.


----------



## froggestspirit (Feb 14, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> Oh yeah, that means we'll see Wart in HD! What a time to be alive...


Better yet, we'll get to _hear_ Manbo's Mambo in HD


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 14, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It is about 3DS' time to be retired, after all, and Switch seems like a natural successor if we get portable-focused games on it.



Nooooo!  Seriously, though, this looks like they took the A Link Between Worlds engine and just dump another game in it.  That's fine--I rather liked A Link Between Worlds--, and it would mean it'd be pretty trivial to release on the 3DS.  No reason to abandon us 3DS hold-outs.  Having said that, I'm a little disappointed it's a remake.  Then again it could turn out quite nice--I rather likes Samus Returns even if I consider it more of a side timeline or whatever.  In the Zelda line, that'd be especially doable.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 14, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> Seriously, though, this looks like they took the A Link Between Worlds engine and just dump another game in it.


Not really.  This looks like UE4 to my eye, everything has a bit of a gloss/sheen to it.


----------



## Dies-Irae (Feb 14, 2019)

even the unity fan games look better than this, honestly...


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 14, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Not really. This looks like UE4 to my eye, everything has a bit of a gloss/sheen to it.



Just double checked and you're right.  The angle/ratio is different from the trailer and ALBW.  Still, the "Not Actual Gameplay" disclaimer does make me wonder:  is it literally something created in UE4 or the disclaimer just that they're not finished yet on the engine/assets.  Hmm..  Still, I can imagine them shoving this in the ALBW engine if they really, really wanted to.  Which is to say, I'm not betting on it.


----------



## shano (Feb 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Came here to read comments on reactions
> Sees people shitting on art style on a remake of a game that's not even out yet
> Just another day on the Temp


Nintendo can do better than that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2019)

shano said:


> Nintendo can do better than that.



And, apparently, so can the people bitching about it ad infinitum.


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 14, 2019)

Weird to think a game like this is the most realistic-looking Zelda game to date. Honestly I'm quite excited!


----------



## shano (Feb 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> And, apparently, so can the people bitching about it ad infinitum.


Nothing wrong with voicing concern for the games art style.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2019)

shano said:


> Nothing wrong with voicing concern for the games art style.



Is there an end to the incessant bitching though? I recall people did the same with Skyward Sword and Wind Waker, so *shrug*. Nintendo isn't going to change the art style magically just because people hate it.


----------



## Costello (Feb 14, 2019)

holy shit YES. YES!! My childhood favorite game getting a remake. That's it I'm buying a Switch  for real.
Don't mind the art style at all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2019)

Costello said:


> holy shit YES. YES!! My childhood favorite game getting a remake. That's it I'm buying a Switch  for real.
> Don't mind the art style at all.



Finally, someone doesn't complain about the art style


----------



## shano (Feb 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Is there an end to the incessant bitching though? I recall people did the same with Skyward Sword and Wind Waker, so *shrug*. Nintendo isn't going to change the art style magically just because people hate it.


Yeah, always gonna have a bunch of people complaining no matter what. Personally it's not to my taste, and i felt the 3DS Link Between Worlds game looked amazing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2019)

shano said:


> Yeah, always gonna have a bunch of people complaining no matter what. Personally it's not to my taste, and i felt the 3DS Link Between Worlds game looked amazing.



I mean, sure, not everything is going to please everyone and I get that. Nintendo can't please everyone with everything they release but at the same time, Nintendo owes people nothing.


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 14, 2019)

People ALWAYS complain of art style changes in Zelda games when they are announced, and after the game is out everyone praise them a lot because they turn to be masterpieces as always, so stop bitching about it.

My first _owned _Zelda game with my first console, a GBA, and my 4th played. IMO it has one of the best endings in the Zelda franchise, it gives you a sense of sadness and happiness at the same time. I hope this remake manages to catch that feeling as the original or even improving it.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Feb 14, 2019)

I feel like this looks more like a Yoshi game than a Zelda game. Just doesnt really fit well. Ah well, still gonna buy it.


----------



## Costello (Feb 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Finally, someone doesn't complain about the art style


believe it or not, when Wind Waker was announced back then, I bitched about the art style for like 2 years, until it was released.
Then I played the game. It is now my all time favorite game.


----------



## altorn (Feb 14, 2019)

this game was my childhood along with Oracle games.
hopefully they do the same for these 3 games.
they should remake one of these old games using the BOTW engine.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 14, 2019)

The art style is quirky, but I think it works. I personally hate A Link Between Worlds and how it looked. Just something about it that screamed "lazy"... I don't know, might have been tempered expectations of a worthy successor to LttP (it wasn't).


----------



## Pleng (Feb 14, 2019)

LoL When I saw the title of the thread, even before watching the video, I knew there'd be a load of people complaining about the art style. I mean, it doesn't matter *what* style they went with, there'd always be people who don't like it. Nintendo just can't win.

Anyway I'm pretty excited for this. I wonder how much it will cost? I hope they get straight to work on a Link to the Past remake as soon as this one is out.



the_randomizer said:


> Came here to read comments on reactions
> Sees people shitting on art style on a remake of a game that's not even out yet
> Just another day on the Temp



Yes because coming into a thread and moaning that something isn't how you'd like it is just a _ terrible _. Thing to do, isn't it? At least they only complained the once, though. Can you imagine how awful it would be if someone decided to state their preference over and over again in the same thread? *shudder*


----------



## NoThisIsStupider (Feb 14, 2019)

I actually like the art style. However, I'm worried about the amount of content and the price. The gameboy game wasn't exactly packed with content, which is fine for an old game, but if they sell it at full price then I won't be able to justify buying it without multiple times the amount of content added. So far, it's looking like a 1:1 remake, and I won't buy that for anything more than $20.


----------



## kingfrost (Feb 14, 2019)

This is my favorite Zelda so definitely buying. The art style isn't nearly as bad as people are making it either. 

I can't wait .


----------



## comput3rus3r (Feb 14, 2019)

migles said:


> i just wish they didn't make link seem so silly with that 2 dots eyes, it was a bad choice IMHO
> otherwise i really love the art style of the overworld map, enemies and feel  of the game, it suits great as a remake. just change link to a normal being...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I agree on the eyes. Even all the enemies's eyes have scleras


----------



## burial (Feb 14, 2019)

RIP 2D SPRITE Zelda......should still have good gameplay tho.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 14, 2019)

Costello said:


> believe it or not, when Wind Waker was announced back then, I bitched about the art style for like 2 years, until it was released.
> Then I played the game. It is now my all time favorite game.


I bitched about it too. It's not my favorite zelda, probably not even in my top 5, but once I played it I realized the art style worked really well.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm 100% sure to buy it day one
Link's Awakening was the very first Zelda game I ever played with my sistra on my cousin GameBoy Pocket


----------



## ertaboy356b (Feb 14, 2019)

I was expecting a full 3d version of Links Awakening. Oh well, I still have my DX cart here.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Hype hype hype
> 
> Can't wait to play this again!
> 
> ...



there is only 1 seasons game u mean ages as well


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 14, 2019)

OMG the mountain looks like it has Volvagia’s face in it


----------



## Calzone420 (Feb 14, 2019)

Oracle of ages/seasons remake confirmed


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Feb 14, 2019)

Somehow I could never appreciate the artstyle or music of the original (which is why I also have yet to play through Oracle of Ages/Seasons). Even the 2 NES titles look and sound better in my opinion.

This looks ok.


----------



## ploggy (Feb 14, 2019)

One of my favorite games ruined with that gawd awful art style.. and what's worse is IF they ever decide to carry on and remake Oracale of Ages/Seasons they're going to have to stick with that gawd awful art style 
I could get along with the new style, it's Link in particular that looks jarring to me the rest doesn't look too bad.
Whats the chances of some clever people model swapping the Link between worlds Link with this one


----------



## Fugelmir (Feb 14, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> I couldn’t believe my eyes at the animated intro, then the horrible art style ruined it.



It's nice to have it in full color and the motion sequences looked good (especially conveyor belts in the dungeon), but I agree.  Horrible letdown.

I didn't expect fire emblem to be so boring, either.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 14, 2019)

ploggy said:


> One of my favorite games ruined with that gawd awful art style.. and what's worse is IF they ever decide to carry on and remake Oracale of Ages/Seasons they're going to have to stick with that gawd awful art style
> I could get along with the new style, it's Link in particular that looks jarring to me the rest doesn't look too bad.
> Whats the chances of some clever people model swapping the Link between worlds Link with this one


Ever notice how Link is holding the Hylian shield instead of the Fighter's shield? I think some retconning is happening.


----------



## ploggy (Feb 14, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> Ever notice how Link is holding the Hylian shield instead of the Fighter's shield? I think some retconning is happening.


Adjustments the timeline


----------



## loler55 (Feb 14, 2019)

first i see the mariomaker 2 trailer with the angry sun that i smell a long time ago  i get instand goose bumps now i see these zelda trailer i I *am moved to tears*!

thats a amazing day for me since get my angry sun and a new zelda Wooooohoooooo


first reason to pay for nintysonlineservice i hope i dont get a bann with all these hack apllied

or i have to pay 350 euros more for mariomaker 2 and a second switch


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 14, 2019)

artstyle is a perfect fit. makes it feel like the original. conveys the simplistic through the chibi look and shallow depth of field. by blurring the very near and very far, you get a toy-like look. love it.


----------



## PokeNas (Feb 14, 2019)

Nintendo are so lazy with their “remakes”. The GBC version looks better. They literally remade the game tile by tile, how is this a good idea?


----------



## Costello (Feb 14, 2019)

Calzone420 said:


> Oracle of ages/seasons remake confirmed


I wish... they were made by Capcom though, so I am not sure if they will be allowed to do remakes?








UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Somehow I could never appreciate the artstyle or music of the original (which is why I also have yet to play through Oracle of Ages/Seasons). Even the 2 NES titles look and sound better in my opinion.
> 
> This looks ok.



*triggered*


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 14, 2019)

Ugh hate the art style !


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

Majora2005 said:


> I love the art style, but this is, in my opinion the worst Zelda game ever that there remaking
> Edit: sorry I was thinking about Zelda II



IMHO Zelda II is one of the best Zelda games out there (biggest map, awesome soundtrack, XP levels and so much more)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> Ugh hate the art style !


Same here - couldn‘t believe what I was seeing in the trailer (completely ruined that great game for me)


----------



## Naster (Feb 14, 2019)

Why not for 3DS 3DS surely can handle it


----------



## Enryx25 (Feb 14, 2019)

Naster said:


> Why not for 3DS 3DS surely can handle it


3ds is dead


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Naster said:


> Why not for 3DS 3DS surely can handle it


About time 3ds needs to die already and glad it is on it's way out


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

Naster said:


> Why not for 3DS 3DS surely can handle it


Just play the 1st remake on virtual console (Awakening DX)


----------



## THYPLEX (Feb 14, 2019)

Love the game , but UGH THE GRAPHIC :'(


----------



## zoogie (Feb 14, 2019)

Naster said:


> Why not for 3DS 3DS surely can handle it


3ds software sales have been tanking the last year or so.It'd be suicide to release Z:LA for the 3ds at this point.
- Mario & Luigi inside story got "One" copy at my local high volume walmart. It's still there.
- Most weeks go by without a single eshop release, while the Switch gets 10-15 games.
- There's only one first party game left for release and it's only 3 weeks away, with no additional games announced.

I could go on but it's just kicking a dead 3d horse.
The 3ds got a second wind in 2017 when the Pokemon Go fluke happened and everybody started hoarding 3ds's to play Ultra SuMo. If not for that, we'd already be talking about the system in the past tense.

The 3ds had a good 8-year run, nothing to hang it's head about.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2019)

This has to be a holiday game. 

Skyward Sword has to be next. That could surely use the BOTW engine. 


PokeNas said:


> Nintendo are so lazy with their “remakes”.





PokeNas said:


> They literally remade the game tile by tile


Link


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> This has to be a holiday game.
> 
> Skyward Sword has to be next. That could surely use the BOTW engine.
> 
> ...


Hope we will see more new games that matter than remake of games that mattered back then. Now we are getting a remake of a remake with an art style that is up for discussion (I do not like it).

I‘m really missing the times of N64, GC and Wii when there were no ports and remakes at all - just new games.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Feb 14, 2019)

usernamecharlie said:


> Just play the 1st remake on virtual console (Awakening DX)


that's not a Remake... it's a deluxe version... you know... Link's Awakening "DX"


----------



## PokeNas (Feb 14, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> This has to be a holiday game.
> 
> Skyward Sword has to be next. That could surely use the BOTW engine.
> 
> ...


As in they didn’t try to improve upon the game, it still looks like it was made with gameboy hardware taken into consideration.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> that's not a Remake... it's a deluxe version... you know... Link's Awakening "DX"


Well new gfx, new content, new platform -> remake for me


----------



## Originality (Feb 14, 2019)

As long as they keep the screen sliding glitch. It became a whole new adventure when you could glitch your way across all of the map tiles.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Originality said:


> As long as they keep the screen sliding glitch. It became a whole new adventure when you could glitch your way across all of the map tiles.


It will not exist


----------



## buckchow (Feb 14, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> by blurring the very near and very far, you get a toy-like look. love it.


The edge blurring is devastatingly atrocious. I could never tolerate looking at a screen with that going on for more than few seconds here or there (and yes, that means absolutely no Octopath). And no, toys don't look blurry, nor is being blurry an inherent property of "toy-like" appearance.

On the plus side it looks like the wildly excessive near-foreground blurring in early builds of the new Yoshi game has been toned way down, so I'll get that game and skip a Zelda release for the first time ever.


----------



## KyleHyde (Feb 14, 2019)

usernamecharlie said:


> Well new gfx, new content, new platform -> remake for me


That wouldn't really be a remake, it'd be a remaster at best. (They're still the same sprites, but with color.)
LADX was nothing more than an updated re-release of the original that added colored graphics and two minor/optional gimmicky features (imo), besides the usual bugfixes and localization changes.


----------



## SonicMC (Feb 14, 2019)

KyleHyde said:


> That wouldn't really be a remake, it'd be a remaster at best. (They're still the same sprites, but with color.)
> LADX was nothing more than an updated re-release of the original that added colored graphics and two minor/optional gimmicky features (imo), besides the usual bugfixes and localization changes.



I liked the gimmicky features. Bring on the "Color Dungeon"!!! and the printer features.

Anyone who says otherwise will pay!
*
*
*
"I wasn't kidding when I said pay! Now, you'll pay the ultimate price!!"


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 14, 2019)

I think the art style is amazing  Looks great. Might have to get a Switch one day!

The polarising opinions reminds me of the Wind Waker back in the day and now it's considered one of the best Zelda's.


----------



## donut32 (Feb 14, 2019)

This is great - can never please everyone but this will make a decent chunk of players/fans happy.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

KyleHyde said:


> That wouldn't really be a remake, it'd be a remaster at best. (They're still the same sprites, but with color.)
> LADX was nothing more than an updated re-release of the original that added colored graphics and two minor/optional gimmicky features (imo), besides the usual bugfixes and localization changes.


Sure remaster suits better - I‘m just angry with all those ports/remasters/remakes


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2019)

usernamecharlie said:


> Sure remaster suits better - I‘m just angry with all those ports/remasters/remakes


Why be so angry?


----------



## Zumoly (Feb 14, 2019)

While looking at the gameplay and listening to the music I felt something strong in my chest!
So many found memories!!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Why be so angry?


Because I‘d rather have a new game?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2019)

usernamecharlie said:


> Because I‘d rather have a new game?


To bad it's all because the horrible sales of the Wii U


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> Too bad it's all because the horrible sales of the Wii U


Sure but that‘s Big N‘s own fault (best games and worst advertising you can imagine).


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2019)

usernamecharlie said:


> Sure but that‘s Big N‘s own fault (best games and worst advertising you can imagine).


It is what it is


----------



## Darksabre72 (Feb 14, 2019)

i wonder what type of art style do people want in this game?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm really enjoying the re-releases as I did own them on Wii u


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Darksabre72 said:


> i wonder what type of art style do people want in this game?


I don't think they r being sincere tbh


----------



## geodeath (Feb 14, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Easily the 3rd worst game in the series. The worst 1+2 being tri force heroes and the 4th sword side game (not adventure).



Obviously, thats according to taste. I still think the original LA on the game boy is easily better than any part of BOTW but i know thats me.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 14, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> I think the fact that they look like toys, is pretty amazing.


It literally looks like they're inside a diorama playset! I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## ploggy (Feb 14, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> I'm really enjoying the re-releases as I did own them on Wii u


Link looks like a funko pop version of himself 
They should have directly converted the original assets....


Spoiler


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm not going to lie: I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of getting a switch right now. Link's awakening is one of my favorite Zelda games (if not my favorite). In fact, I played through it again last year.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Feb 14, 2019)

lol, another Switch game with garbage mobile graphics.

Well, if suckers paid $60 for shovelware like Pokémon Let's Go, of course they'll do the same for a cheap Zelda remake.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2019)

is it the remake of the DX version though?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 14, 2019)

Didn't read all the responses.

I like the art style--it looks like it's supposed to be surreal......like a DX dream.

One thing I am 99.99% sure most will agree upon--there will be a limited edition console.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 14, 2019)

like the idea of remaking this, don't really like the idea of not making it sprite-based.

Some of the enemies look like they were taken right out of a yoshi game :/ Like the pink midboss and the teleporting yellowish one.
Moblins look great though


----------



## VashTS (Feb 14, 2019)

Chary said:


> I love this game. Can't wait to play it again.



Same here, i saw the waves and i was Links Awakening?????? then the boat and i was OH MY GOD ITS LINKS AWAKENING. one of my faves for sure, played the crap out of it as a kid.


----------



## Steena (Feb 14, 2019)

when you have no idea on the artistic direction, go with plastic shiny toys and overshot depth of field/blur like it were a 5 minute post-effect maya sculpt render exercise

this is likely a case of using interns to make the game, given that it's a remake of a relatively simple and old title; a similar feeling of dead aesthetics, but in 2d, came from the new super mario bros for DS

it's like, with all these new powerful tools people forgot about coherency and aesthetics that brings it together which is more important than anything else, and the game legitimately looks worse than some SNK sprite game from 20 years ago or such

bad use of new technology


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2019)

My eyes bugged out of my head, even though I already knew what I was going to see from the title of the video. I think it looks great. Link's Awakening was my first Zelda and it ranks pretty high up there for me. I will be grabbing this for sure.


----------



## lordelan (Feb 14, 2019)

I still don't know how to feel about the art style but it's my favourite Zelda game ever so I'll be playing it.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 14, 2019)

buckchow said:


> The edge blurring is devastatingly atrocious. I could never tolerate looking at a screen with that going on for more than few seconds here or there (and yes, that means absolutely no Octopath). And no, toys don't look blurry, nor is being blurry an inherent property of "toy-like" appearance.
> 
> On the plus side it looks like the wildly excessive near-foreground blurring in early builds of the new Yoshi game has been toned way down, so I'll get that game and skip a Zelda release for the first time ever.


if you want a normal image to look like a diorama (a table-top with toys/figurines on it, more or less, was what i meant by toys), you make the top and the bottom of the frame go out of focus. it creates an illusion of closeness, of the in-focused items in the middle being tiny and toy-like. I'm guessing they're doing it to recreate the gameboy experience of that tiny screen.


----------



## Philip3ds (Feb 14, 2019)

Someone is also remaking Link's Awakening in 3d using the OOT and MM N64 engine.
https://www.patreon.com/tyanderson


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2019)

Philip3ds said:


> Someone is also remaking Link's Awakening in 3d using the OOT and MM N64 engine.
> https://www.patreon.com/tyanderson


except that one will be DMCA'd


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 14, 2019)

sounds cool to be getting a 2nd zelda title, but fuck me why have they decided to remake it and keep to the crap top view like it was back in the day and link between worlds.

REMAKE..... could have brought it to the modern age and done it as a full 3d zelda title, this just looks like theyre recycling the same engine as link between worlds.

anyway you know its bad when you see fans create better remakes of nintendo titles than nintendo do themselves.


----------



## buckchow (Feb 14, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> if you want a normal image to look like a diorama (a table-top with toys on it, more or less, was what i meant by toys), you make the top and the bottom of the frame go out of focus. it creates an illusion of closeness, of the in-focused items in the middle being tiny and toy-like. I'm guessing they're doing it to recreate the gameboy experience of that tiny screen.


I'm not buying that at all. There is definitely no hint of simulated closeness to my eyes. There's just blurring that makes it hard to look at the screen if my eyes look anywhere but dead-center. It's physically unsettling and one of the most distracting and immersion-breaking visual effects that some games make use of.

No, it's not giving me any GB vibes. I didn't hold that system a few inches from my face so that the periphery of the display was blurred. No recreating of the GB experience here.

For reference, I have no issues with the art style. I know that seems to be the concern for most people not happy with this reveal. Personally I would just need an option to turn off the blur and I'd be good to go, so that's a much easier fix than a do-over of the art. Nintendo isn't known for providing handy little options like that though, so I'm far from optimistic.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 14, 2019)

buckchow said:


> I'm not buying that at all. There is definitely no hint of simulated closeness to my eyes. There's just blurring that makes it hard to look at the screen if my eyes look anywhere but dead-center. It's physically unsettling and one of the most distracting and immersion-breaking visual effects that some games make use of.
> 
> No, it's not giving me any GB vibes. I didn't hold that system a few inches from my face so that the periphery of the display was blurred. No recreating of the GB experience here.
> 
> For reference, I have no issues with the art style. I know that seems to be the concern for most people not happy with this reveal. Personally I would just need an option to turn off the blur and I'd be good to go, so that's a much easier fix than a do-over of the art. Nintendo isn't known for providing handy little options like that though, so I'm far from optimistic.


your gameboy wasn't a bit blurry at the very top and bottom? my original one was a bit. maybe i just had a bad one X'D.

as far as the effect goes, it's a well-known effect used in photography. but I'm not sure how well it'll hold up in an action game like this. it's just an effect, so it'd be nice of them to add the option to turn it off.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2019)

PokeNas said:


> As in they didn’t try to improve upon the game, it still looks like it was made with gameboy hardware taken into consideration.


Them wanting to be faithful to the original, doesn't make them "lazy". 

People are already complaining about the art style. Imagine if they changed it so much, that it didn't even look like Link's Awakening. In fact, they may as well not make it a remake, if they do whatever change you have in mind.


----------



## buckchow (Feb 14, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> your gameboy wasn't a bit blurry at the very top and bottom? my original one was a bit. maybe i just had a bad one X'D.


No way, that would have driven me crazy. Nice and clear. It has sadly developed some dead lines recently though.



osaka35 said:


> as far as the effect goes, it's a well-known effect used in photography. but I'm not sure how well it'll hold up in an action game like this. it's just an effect, so it'd be nice of them to add the option to turn it off.


Use in photography is more suitable definitely. Careful, limited use in movies and games is quite alright. Constant blurring for hours and hours... no thanks.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 14, 2019)

this is awesome, looking forward to playing it whenever it comes out in 2019 (hopefully)?


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 14, 2019)

I remember playing this twice until I got stuck how to get to the 7th or 8th dungeon.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 14, 2019)

buckchow said:


> No way, that would have driven me crazy. Nice and clear. It has sadly developed some dead lines recently though.
> 
> 
> Use in photography is more suitable definitely. Careful, limited use in movies and games is quite alright. Constant blurring for hours and hours... no thanks.


on the plus side, the effect seems to not be there in dungeons


----------



## Zense (Feb 14, 2019)

After watching the comparison I still don't see a problem with the art style. Sure, a lot of the GB games had an inherent dark tone/color to them (like especially in the moblin forest), but it's okay that they tune down on it, even though they seem to be doing some atmospheric blue mist effect around the border in that very forest and it looks nice. I guess that glossy effect on the trees makes it look like it just finished raining, but whatever. You don't play this game for the trees anyways. Oh yeah they seem to have changed the type of trees as well.

I'm still only concerned with the music. I'm going to revise my comment from before and say that it sounds EXACTLY (well, almost) like the Zelda theme from the Nintendo Land Zelda motion control game. I have nothing against that style of music in that game since the whole style is simplified in order to focus on the gameplay. However for this game it ruins a lot of the atmosphere and expressiveness, essentially dumbing it down. Tal Tal Heights is still one of my favorite tracks from the GB:


Still, I'm happy new generations will get to experience this great game and that it is getting the attention it deserves.

I wouldn't mind a similar remake of the other GB zeldas (or a release of the third unreleased oracle game which I don't remember the name of). If they did I would imagine them combining the story into 1 game if that is even possible, since releasing two games probably wouldn't be profitable.

As a side note, for Minish Cap I hope they stay away since it is perfect the way it is.


----------



## Teletron1 (Feb 14, 2019)

This is awesome and should be geared towards kids not adults, like a child's first Zelda game for the next generations of Zelda fans 
hopefully it includes the original   love how they have been using the guys from Manga too


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Feb 14, 2019)

usernamecharlie said:


> Well new gfx, new content, new platform -> remake for me


yeah... "new content" (2 or so new things...) but same gfx just in color, same platform just a new revision... Deluxe version "DX"
Ocarina of Time N64 Original => Ocarina of Time 3D 3DS Remake


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 14, 2019)

Philip3ds said:


> Someone is also remaking Link's Awakening in 3d using the OOT and MM N64 engine.
> https://www.patreon.com/tyanderson


Not for long anymore, I guarantee

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I never finished this game on the Gameboy. Must have been in primary school or so when it released. Never figured out the final dungeon, never figured out what to do there. Great opportunity to get that finally over with!


----------



## ZeroHunta (Feb 14, 2019)

Not a fan of the art style but I will buy it anyway because I love this Zelda.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh look at that, people judging a game before it's even out, what a shock.


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 14, 2019)

Funny how the responses are different here when on Youtube everybody is praising the shit out. It's always the same when it comes to Nintendo fanboys and the double standards. I really don't get the need of dot eyes when the manual back in the day and the game cover clearly gave link other eyes. It looks horrible, plain and simple.


----------



## matias3ds (Feb 14, 2019)

i have never played the original gameboy game , so im excited to be able to play as a remastered new game


----------



## supermist (Feb 14, 2019)

eriol33 said:


> I remember playing this twice until I got stuck how to get to the 7th or 8th dungeon.



Same thing happened to me. There was a bug in the original release that resulted in you not being able to get a key in Eagle's Tower and you wouldn't be able to progress. I was 12 and without internet D:


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh look at that, people judging a game before it's even out, what a shock.


What I don't get is why they're knocking the art design, but some turn around and want A Link Between Worlds. Oof.

People will complain about anything, if you let them. I actually love the way it looks. Going to enjoy every waking moment of it.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 14, 2019)

supermist said:


> Same thing happened to me. There was a bug in the original release that resulted in you not being able to get a key in Eagle's Tower and you wouldn't be able to progress. I was 12 and without internet D:


Daang. Maybe that was happening. I don't remember whether I had a walkthrough or not. But I felt like I was just goofing around and couldn't progress. Oh well. So I should replay the gbc version?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2019)

Memoir said:


> What I don't get is why they're knocking the art design, but some turn around and want A Link Between Worlds. Oof.
> 
> People will complain about anything, if you let them. I actually love the way it looks. Going to enjoy every waking moment of it.



People love to judge a book by its cover, even when they don't have the game to see it in person. Never change, Temp, never change.

The Game Boy version has the annoying two-button limitation, I really hope the inventory doesn't have it on Switch.


----------



## lincruste (Feb 14, 2019)

It looks great but I already played this


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2019)

lincruste said:


> It looks great but I already played this



Good for you then. Don't buy it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> People love to judge a book by its cover, even when they don't have the game to see it in person. Never change, Temp, never change.
> 
> *The Game Boy version has the annoying two-button limitation*, I really hope the inventory doesn't have it on Switch.


Bomb arrow might be easier to do?
I mean, one button instead of pressing both at the same time 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Bomb arrow might be easier to do?
> I mean, one button instead of pressing both at the same time


hey, maybe theyll stick some items to a specific key
I mean, for example, like in Alttp, pegasus boots will be stick to R button, or such...?


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Feb 14, 2019)

Oracle of Ages/Seasons should be next!


----------



## Kurt91 (Feb 14, 2019)

There's a problem with the comparisons between when people didn't like the Wind Waker art-style and later loving it, and people not liking the art-style of this. With Wind Waker, the people who complained about the art-style most likely didn't realize what could be done with it as far as expressions go. The game did things like Link actively looking towards points of interest, and the art style made it incredibly obvious to the player as a subtle hint system. ("Why is Link looking over there? Oh, that seems important!") Wind Waker came out on the GameCube and the previous Zelda games were on the Nintendo 64, which I'm fairly certain would have been difficult to implement something like that, so it's understandable that expressions-as-hints wouldn't have been considered by the general public since it wasn't something that had been possible up until that point. (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.)

This game's art style doesn't seem to be anything more than just that, an art style. I suppose I can see what they're going for, a diorama like a child would make, arranging their toys to match the scenes from the game. Personally, I'm not a fan. I always felt that Minish Cap felt like a good next-step to the Game Boy games in their style and design, so I imagined a Link's Awakening remake using something like the HD Wind Waker Link model in a top-down camera perspective, and at the very least, rounding off the geometry to hide the grid layout a good amount. If they wanted to do a toy approach, they should have moved the camera to look something like that 3D Dot Heroes game or whatever it was called, to be able to see things in the far background while the camera still slid from area to area like the Game Boy game. It would also work since you'd see the mountains and potentially the Wind Fish Egg in the far background all the time, keeping it as a constant focus in your mind.

I will admit though, the two things that I'm really wanting to know is how the new rendition of Ballad of the Wind Fish will sound, and how DethI will look in this new art style.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2019)

yummycake said:


> Oracle of Ages/Seasons should be next!


Honnestly, I'd prefer not
I'd prefer they make their original idea when they were making OoA and OoS
Three games
Seed of Courage, Seed of Wisdom, Seed of Power
three games but with three games inside each of them
Since you'll be able to play them in the order you want
Each game contains 3 different story
One when played first, one when played secondly, one when played last
that makes 9 games in total


----------



## Calzone420 (Feb 14, 2019)

they should make a remake of Ages/seasons, mostly because Capcom and nintendo still work together (Monster Hunter switch) so they have no excuse. Oh also mario remakes for the 3ds. Really though it doesnt affect me cause i dont want to spend the money on a switch


----------



## DSpider (Feb 14, 2019)

Why not on the 3DS?

And why the goombas and bomb enemies from Mario? ... That's just weird. Been smoking too much weed over at Nintendo, I see.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2019)

DSpider said:


> Why not on the 3DS?
> 
> And why the goombas and bomb enemies from Mario? ... That's just weird. Been smoking too much weed over at Nintendo, I see.


you saw bob-omb?
When?

I saw those goomba and spiky thing from mario
but I didn't see bob-omb...


----------



## KyleHyde (Feb 14, 2019)

DSpider said:


> Why not on the 3DS?
> 
> And why the goombas and bomb enemies from Mario? ... That's just weird. Been smoking too much weed over at Nintendo, I see.


The original game also had plenty of Mario enemies; it fits with the game's setting. There's also been a couple of other Zelda titles that have had enemies from the Super Mario Bros. series, such as Minish Cap, Four Swords, and Oracle of Seasons.



Noctosphere said:


> you saw bob-omb?
> When?
> 
> I saw those goomba and spiky thing from mario
> but I didn't see bob-omb...


They probably confused the Chain Chomp with a Bob-Omb, even though the original game does have that enemy too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2019)

KyleHyde said:


> The original game also had plenty of Mario enemies; it fits with the game's setting. There's also been a couple of other Zelda titles that have had enemies from the Super Mario Bros. series, such as Minish Cap, Four Swords, and Oracle of Seasons.
> 
> 
> They probably confused the Chain Chomp with a Bob-Omb, even though the original game does have that enemy too.


Oh ok, but chain chomp isnt an ennemy in this game


----------



## KyleHyde (Feb 14, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Oh ok, but chain chomp isnt an ennemy in this game


I know, I played the original game and even read the manga (where it looks a bit unsettling, haha).


----------



## PokeNas (Feb 14, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Them wanting to be faithful to the original, doesn't make them "lazy".
> 
> People are already complaining about the art style. Imagine if they changed it so much, that it didn't even look like Link's Awakening. In fact, they may as well not make it a remake, if they do whatever change you have in mind.



It’s good that people are complaining about the art style because it’s absolute trash. It has no charm whatsoever. Looks like it’s running on the New Super Mario Bros engine.

You can still enhance a game and call it a remake of the original. Making a remake doesn’t mean better graphics which this game lacks too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Oh look at that, people judging a game before it's even out, what a shock.


Oh look people enjoying their right to express themselves.


----------



## ssssss13 (Feb 14, 2019)

supermist said:


> Same thing happened to me. There was a bug in the original release that resulted in you not being able to get a key in Eagle's Tower and you wouldn't be able to progress. I was 12 and without internet D:


Its a mistake. I had the same ''bug'' , and when replaying it with a youtube guide, the key is behind a hard to find cracked wall.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

The new Style of the Game is cute but it is a bit too Cartoony (In Parts of the Overworld) in Dungeons and Caves it looks good, but in Areas where there is Direct sunlight, it looks a bit too Cartoony for me. The Intro would be nice in the final Game.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2019)

PokeNas said:


> You can still enhance a game and call it a remake of the original.


You do realized we only seen a clip of it, right? Not to mention, what kind of enhancements are you even looking for?


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 14, 2019)

NO WAY! I CAN'T WAIT!! I wanted this game as a joke lol


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 14, 2019)

Only thing I hope is that someone managed to hack this thing day one and changes the 3D models.
That shit looks like a stupid Link Funko toy, I don't know why they went with that for the artstyle.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 14, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Them wanting to be faithful to the original, doesn't make them "lazy".
> 
> People are already complaining about the art style. Imagine if they changed it so much, that it didn't even look like Link's Awakening. In fact, they may as well not make it a remake, if they do whatever change you have in mind.



I'm so glad someone made that video. I wouldn't have been able to see the subtle differences between the games without it..


----------



## PokeNas (Feb 14, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> You do realized we only seen a clip of it, right? Not to mention, what kind of enhancements are you even looking for?


You are right that we’ve seen only a clip but it’s enough to get a feel of the game in general. 

I simply feel that not enough changes were made to the game to justify remaking it. Nintendo will continue to milk that nostalgia cow until it starts producing powdered milk and not even that will stop them.

You know with the Switch I was hoping for new games, not ports and remakes.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 14, 2019)

This just goes to show that art is definitely subjective. Some people hated the art-style but I personally loved it. Looking forward to this game.
Hopefully, they'll remake Zelda II soon-ish.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2019)

Link's Awakening was never a good game to begin with and this is a hill I'll die on. Even if this remake fixes annoying things like additional equip slots, speeding certain things up, it'd still not be very good. The only cool thing about the game is being able to jump, but otherwise the overworld is extremely bland, the music gets really annoying, the dungeons are short and all feel the same similar to the first Zelda, I could go on. And now the game has this disgusting, cheap looking art style? Hard pass.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> Link's Awakening was never a good game to begin with and this is a hill I'll die on. Even if this remake fixes annoying things like additional equip slots, speeding certain things up, it'd still not be very good. The only cool thing about the game is being able to jump, but otherwise the overworld is extremely bland, the music gets really annoying, the dungeons are short and all feel the same similar to the first Zelda, I could go on. And now the game has this disgusting, cheap looking art style? Hard pass.


youre insulting the very first zelda game i ever played


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2019)

All the salt in this thread aside...


ov3rkill said:


> Hopefully, they'll remake Zelda II soon-ish.


Most of the game is a side-scroller, I wonder if a remake would stay faithful to that.


----------



## lincruste (Feb 15, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> Link's Awakening was never a good game to begin with and this is a hill I'll die on. Even if this remake fixes annoying things like additional equip slots, speeding certain things up, it'd still not be very good. The only cool thing about the game is being able to jump, but otherwise the overworld is extremely bland, the music gets really annoying, the dungeons are short and all feel the same similar to the first Zelda, I could go on. And now the game has this disgusting, cheap looking art style? Hard pass.


It was pretty good compared to the two other 8 bits Zelda games. And having it on an handheld device was amazing back then.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 15, 2019)

PokeNas said:


> It’s good that people are complaining about the art style because it’s absolute trash. It has no charm whatsoever. Looks like it’s running on the New Super Mario Bros engine.
> 
> You can still enhance a game and call it a remake of the original. Making a remake doesn’t mean better graphics which this game lacks too.
> 
> ...


I don't know.. Some people dismissing this art style but acting like A Link Between Worlds looks better? Hm.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 15, 2019)

Meh, not my favourite artstyle, but that's cool


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 15, 2019)

This game made me curious... are there any Zelda games that are story-heavy, except the obvious Switch one? I haven't played any of Zelda and ordered Breath of the Wild a few days ago, but I do have a modified 3DS and not really sure where to start with Zelda and should I even start in the first place...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

Hopefully Link's Awakening fans will get better treatment than Pokémon Yellow fans this time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sabarek said:


> This game made me curious... are there any Zelda games that are story-heavy, except the obvious Switch one? I haven't played any of Zelda and ordered Breath of the Wild a few days ago, but I do have a modified 3DS and not really sure where to start with Zelda and should I even start in the first place...


Ocarina of Time 3D was my first Zelda game and I loved it. Story in it was pretty basic though I guess. Majora's Mask 3D is all about reliving the same 3 Days and doing different things to uncover more of the story and mysteries around the region. Apart from those 2, only other Zelda game I've played is Skyward Sword which is very story driven.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

Sabarek said:


> This game made me curious... are there any Zelda games that are story-heavy, except the obvious Switch one?


Breath of the Wild doesn't have a story. Theres like 10 cutscenes through the whole game and you probably wont even see them unless you go out of your way to look, but they don't add anything so why bother.


----------



## pivix (Feb 15, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm not going to lie: I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of getting a switch right now. Link's awakening is one of my favorite Zelda games (if not my favorite). In fact, I played through it again last year.


Better wait until you see a price of the game xP.


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 15, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> Breath of the Wild doesn't have a story. Theres like 10 cutscenes through the whole game and you probably wont even see them unless you go out of your way to look, but they don't add anything so why bother.


o____o




Snugglevixen said:


> Hopefully Link's Awakening fans will get better treatment than Pokémon Yellow fans this time.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Frankbel (Feb 15, 2019)

This game is short. I hope that they make it bigger.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2019)

Frankbel said:


> This game is short. I hope that they make it bigger.


doubt it it's just a remaster


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 15, 2019)

is this a physical game cart or a shop download only?


----------



## Frankbel (Feb 15, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> doubt it it's just a remaster


It's a remake not a remaster. So, they can add more map and perhaps some new secondary quests.
A face lifting cannot make an old game suitable for today standards.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 15, 2019)

2DSGamerdude said:


> is this a physical game cart or a shop download only?


Nintendo has not stated yet


----------



## Issac (Feb 15, 2019)

2DSGamerdude said:


> is this a physical game cart or a shop download only?


I would guess it's a physical game cart. Would be silly to not release a cart since a lot of people happily would get it physically!


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 15, 2019)

2DSGamerdude said:


> is this a physical game cart or a shop download only?


you can expect it to be a 60$ retail game


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2019)

ut2k4master said:


> you can expect it to be a 60$ retail game


time to save up, it will be 80$ here


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2019)

Frankbel said:


> It's a remake not a remaster. So, they can add more map and perhaps some new secondary quests.


but they won't just like they never did in their other remakes. the best you can expect is the DX dungeon included.


----------



## 877 (Feb 15, 2019)

pivix said:


> Better wait until you see a price of the game xP.




OK seriously though, can't wait to get this game, one of the rare times I completed a game (played on my brothers gameboy green screen).


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 15, 2019)

2DSGamerdude said:


> is this a physical game cart or a shop download only?





ut2k4master said:


> you can expect it to be a 60$ retail game


Oh man, I had not even thought this far ahead yet. Can you imagine _this_ being a $60 game? Sadly, I can with it being Nintendo and all.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> Oh man, I had not even thought this far ahead yet. Can you imagine _this_ being a $60 game? Sadly, I can with it being Nintendo and all.


IMO, some franchise should stick to their old price
Even if it's on Switch and can be played as home console
I mean, LA remake should be Albw price (40-50$)
Same with Pokemon main franchise (40-50$)
But sadly, theyll price it as a full AAA home console game


----------



## natkoden (Feb 15, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> I couldn’t believe my eyes at the animated intro, then the horrible art style ruined it.



When I read "3D Remake" I immediately thought it was going to look like Breath of the Wild, but no, it's Link to the Past meets Pocoyo.

Still, better than nothing.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 15, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> doubt it it's just a remaster



Maybe they added some surprised dungeon and others that wasn't existed in game boy's version. Loved Zelda games!


----------



## DragonBoy (Feb 15, 2019)

Glad they remade it... However they could have come up with a better art style... Looks like some quick made mobile game...  I'll still buy it if it ends up good overall...


----------



## Frankbel (Feb 15, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> but they won't just like they never did in their other remakes. the best you can expect is the DX dungeon included.


If you mention the remaster of Zelda WW, TP and OoT, I agree. In that case they just updated the textures. But in this case they are re-doing the graphics. 
I would perhaps compare with the job done for Metroid 2 for 3DS, which I haven't played so far.


----------



## Enryx25 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sabarek said:


> This game made me curious... are there any Zelda games that are story-heavy, except the obvious Switch one? I haven't played any of Zelda and ordered Breath of the Wild a few days ago, but I do have a modified 3DS and not really sure where to start with Zelda and should I even start in the first place...


Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask (More sidequests-heavy than story-heavy tbh)
Wind Waker
Twilight Princess
Phantom Hourglass
Spirit Tracks
Skyward Sword
A Link Between Worlds


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2019)

I bet dollars to donuts that the same people who are bashing the art style are assuming the remake is going to suck.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I bet dollars to donuts that the same people who are bashing the art style are assuming the remake is going to suck.


I bet my two dollars that those who complain about the art are still gonna buy it


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I bet my two dollars that those who complain about the art are still gonna buy it



Yeah, it's a weird double standard


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 15, 2019)

The art style really bugs me. I'd rather not have everything look like a toy, but it's really Link's face that bothers me.


----------



## Owenge (Feb 15, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I bet my two dollars that those who complain about the art are still gonna buy it


Yes, "buy" it


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I bet my two dollars that those who complain about the art are still gonna buy it



I would first buy Super Mario Maker 2 and then Wait for that new Zelda game, that was planned for 2019 (if it ever see a release). I hope it don't get dealeyed like Breath Of The Wild.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

The art style is cute, I don't know why people don't like it. I don't like 2D Zelda games but I might get this one because it's so adorable.


----------



## PokeNas (Feb 15, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I don't know.. Some people dismissing this art style but acting like A Link Between Worlds looks better? Hm.


ALBW had ok graphics. They weren’t really better.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> The art style is cute, I don't know why people don't like it. I don't like 2D Zelda games but I might get this one because it's so adorable.



For me, it's a bit bright and looks a bit Childish. It looks good in Caves and Dungeons (and not so bright parts of the Overworld), but in the bright parts of Overworld it looks a bit Childish to me. Could be, because that is the first time, (for me) that they make it so cute. But, that it just a Trailer they could Change that.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I bet dollars to donuts that the same people who are bashing the art style are assuming the remake is going to suck.


Well the original game sucks so thats a pretty safe assumption.


----------



## JakobAir (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm calling in sick and staying when this comes out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> Well the original game sucks so thats a pretty safe assumption.



And I'm sorry but don't agree with such a one-sided opinion. Too bad, so sad.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> And I'm sorry but don't agree with such a one-sided opinion. Too bad, so sad.


I'll probably sound like a "retro fanboy"
But LA/OoA/OoS are the Zelda games using my favorite 2d art style
As for the 3d art style, my favorite is TP


----------



## Lodad (Feb 15, 2019)

I think LA needs some TLC à la AM2R. The opening sequence had me PUMPED for a remake of my favorite Zedla game, and then it was like, "Oh, some beady-eyed, turd toy character art style..." when gameplay footage started rolling.

If you're going to change art style and game mechanics, it should be for a title that has strong storytelling and pacing. Link's Awakening really wasn't that. To me, it always seemed be an attempt at being counter-mainstream (to possibly not sour the taste for fans of 1, 2, ALttP and keep development quick and inexpensive), and that was always its appeal to me. In the same way that Mario Land 2 had the character familiarity while toting a new gameplay feel, Link's Awakening offered a similar experience with a Zelda flavor: It packed the surprise of being huge for a DMG game with fluid controls and item mechanics, enemy variety, and dungeon designs that weren't overly difficult and could be belted out one by one on car rides or school day afternoons.

All of that said, I'd like to reiterate that the story wasn't the strong point of this installment, and that if the game engine and its mechanics are completely different from the original, I believe the storytelling should be fleshed out in a way that expands on the absurdity, and visits more on the uncertainty of the island's reality, all in a way that can improve its place in the timeline theory.

That's just all of my hopes and dreams in one basket, though. My expectations aren't set too high, and we'll only get what we're going to get. At the very least it's an entry point to the top-down Zelda formula for a whole generation of people whose only familiarity is possibly BotW. Perhaps enough will be inspired to check out the GBC version for the original experience and see for themselves if a nearly 30 y/o game holds up or if the remake was justified. It can also serve as a reminder to the originals' fans that the classic will always be there to fall back on.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 15, 2019)

Graphics looks dumb like albtw. Windwaker graphic look better.


----------



## fernan1234 (Feb 16, 2019)

No, this isn't like the original reception of WW's celshade graphical style. People just didn't know the possibilities of that style. There's literally no promise to this generic look.

No, this isn't like ALBTW because that one gets a pass as a 3DS game, whereas this will be a (most likely) full-priced Switch game.

No, to criticize the graphical style is not to mean that the game will be bad. The original game is great, and so a remake is bound to be good gameplay-wise, unless Nintendo somehow messes it up. It will still look like crap (unless by some miracle Nintendo changes the style, or at least Link's awful design, for the final release).

Yes, as a fan of the series and the game in particular I will almost certainly play it (not sure about paying for it) even with these disappointing graphics. I think the main issue was the shock of the contrast of seeing the BOTW style logo and the beautiful animated intro right before the trailer cut to the gameplay footage with those New Super Mario Bros graphics.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2019)

fernan1234 said:


> I think the main issue was the shock of the contrast of seeing the BOTW style logo and the beautiful animated intro right before the trailer cut to the gameplay footage with those New Super Mario Bros graphics.


 If you think the graphics look like NSMB, I think you need to get your eyes checked.


----------



## Carlos_DobleC (Feb 16, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> If you think the graphics look like NSMB, I think you need to get your eyes checked.



That's true, NSMB graphics looks better.
(But not as better as the original LADX).

It's a pity that for the artistic style I'm not going to buy the game (although I'll play it in Termosphere someday)


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Carlos_DobleC said:


> That's true, NSMB graphics looks better.
> (But not as better as the original LADX).
> 
> It's a pity that for the artistic style I'm not going to buy the game (although I'll play it in Termosphere someday)


If you think the graphics look better in NSMB, I think you need to get your eyes checked


----------



## fernan1234 (Feb 16, 2019)

The graphics look like NSMB's not in that they look identical, but in that they are both bland, lifeless, and uninspired, especially when compared to the much more charming graphics of _older_ games in each series.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 16, 2019)

I can't really think of any game, let alone mobile, that looks so toy-like.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 24, 2019)

hope that it won't be "shop exclusive"
tho, I might need a bigger SD card (64gb).
even tho I only run physical games and only use sd for Photos/videos/DLC/Updates etc 
my 32gb has free space of 22.5gb, but a 64gb can't hurt regardless of this game's avalblitly 
If it is either physical (better) or digitally only (kinda bad)
bad cause the whole process of adding money to eshop via card is kinda a pain,



Spoiler



Reason why "on 3ds old3ds I had since 2011, when I bought smash bros 3ds from shop using money (50E)
but in parts (10e, 20e, 20e) as a whole 50e wasn't possible unlike on switch,
I added all the parts one after the other, all went through fine, and then bought the game with that money, and that went fine, 
however, next time I went to my card's bank, they told me that from that transaction, that someone tried to get into my card, 
so they blocked it fro that reason, not that the transaction stopped or anything, it went through fine 100%, I was just told this werid thing, 
so since then I have stopped buying stuff from shop because of this, the most recent thing I bought was the DLC Passes for switch games Zelda/FE warriors, tho they went fine (20e)."



anyways, hope this game can come out as physical, but I'll still buy it digital even if it doesn't come out in physical from as I loved/love link's awakening. 

also, while searching the net, I found this interesting article on the game: 

(warning: read only if you've beaten the game or don't care about spoilers".)



Spoiler



https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/0...ing-is-secretly-the-darkest-zelda-game-switch


https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/0...ing-is-secretly-the-darkest-zelda-game-switch


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Jun 24, 2019)

glad to see this coming to switch on 20/9! will be getting it for sure, and the amino also. 
but maybe the Europe limited edition for 30 euros extra? from the standard edition (60 euro)?

im happy to see the color dudgeon from DX back  
tho, im a bit sadden not to see the "camera" shop from DX comeback to the remake, 
it was such a nice mini game, that rat/mouse dude taking pics was funny at times, oh and with Marin tagging along too!


----------



## mrgone (Sep 22, 2019)

2DSGamerdude said:


> glad to see this coming to switch on 20/9! will be getting it for sure, and the amino also.
> but maybe the Europe limited edition for 30 euros extra? from the standard edition (60 euro)?
> 
> im happy to see the color dudgeon from DX back
> ...



in the end it was 20€ more, not 30. still much


----------



## Manurocker95 (Sep 22, 2019)

After playing a few hours I must say it looks really nice, but the depth of field is horrible.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Oct 2, 2019)

yeah, the game is wroth it's money for the nostalgia it gives.
the chamber dungeons are nice, tho only for a bit, after a while they get rather boring, plus 
dampe feels kinda out of place in koholint island's world.
and the rewards for the chamber dungeons aren't that good. 
I've had the game now for a week, on the final boos now, it's easy to beat, heck you can't die that easily.
0 deaths is easy to do. 
it was fund to play. 
the style they used for the dungeons  works great, and I'm wondering if they could make Zelda 1 (nes) remake using this dungeons and world style, 
that would be aweomse! if Nintendo could do it (they totally can to if they wanted to). 
not sure if the wooden sky loft bird in one of the houses means that we may get a future switch remake of skyward sword? 
that would be cool, well
in ALBW, in link's house they added in major's mask, and that game was in 2013, major's mask came out in 2105, lol.


----------

